# Premiere CS6 hack for ATI 5750 hardware accelerate Mercury Playback Engine



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

Right click premiere pro cs6.app show contents -->Contents-->open 
opencl_supported_cards.txt file and add ATI Radeon HD 5750 and voila!


----------

